# 3 premieres in 1 night!



## rah (Jun 3, 2014)

On Friday 21st September, the trebles of Prescot Parish Church Choir will sing Robert Howard's Jubilate Deo at a concert entitled Prescot Parish Musicians in Concert which begins at 7pm in Prescot Parish Church, Church Street, Prescot, L34 1LA.

The concert will also see premieres of three early works by Howard: piano miniatures Pastoral Intermezzo and Prelude in F (both 1993), and Pierrot (1992), for solo bassoon. Each piece will be played by the composer himself. For just £5 on the door (u16s free with a paying adult), audiences will enjoy about 75 minutes of music from organist Tim Hall and soloists, followed by complimentary cake and wine.


----------

